# Hollyhock



## Taffy

Are hollyhock poisonous to goats? Also - I need a reliable source for a list of poisonous/toxic plants.


----------



## cryptobrian

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/

Pretty good source, though I don't see that Hollyhocks are listed. And because they aren't listed, you shouldn't assume they are safe, but should check another source.

In a quick search I couldn't find any reference to it as toxic, but it does appear as an edible plant here:

http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?Lat ... lcea+rosea


----------



## jross

I can say for certain that last year's old dried out hollyhock plants, including seed pods, are not poisonous. Otherwise my goats would be sick or dead. I dumped a wheelbarrow load of them in the goat pen. Between them and the chickens it's all been turned into dry litter. And nobody got sick. Now if it had been green, I don't know. Something to think about tho.


----------

